# Linux eine bessere alternative für...



## Dwayne1988 (6. November 2013)

*Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Also im Moment habe mal wieder einwenig lust etwas neues auszuprobieren. Wobei einfach testen möchte ob Linux das in dem berreich seinen Job besser macht als Windows 8.1. 
Ich möchte den PC sowohl am TV und am Monitor(Desktop) betreiben. Bisher hatte das ganze automatisch im XBMC starten lassen und wechselte bei bedarf zum eigentlichen Windows Desktop.
XBMC benutze ich meistens nach der Arbeit wenn man keine lust mehr noch am PC zu hocken, da halt eh nur mal auf Youtube vorbeischaue oder mir einen Anime ansehe. Dennoch wäre es Ideal wenn man auch den Browser steuern könnte ähnlich wie man es aus Big Picture von Steam kennt. Da XBMC Plugins z.b keine möglichkeit bieten mal rasch z.B bei pcgh mal kurz was zu lesen. Steuern tu ich mein XBMC derzeit einfach mit einen Xbox 360 Gamepad.
Eigentlich war ich mit Windows 8 dank Classic Shell zufrieden und gab halt kaum was zu meckern, doch seit dem Update auf 8.1 fühlt  sich das System noch mehr wie windows Phone 8.1 an als zuvor.
Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Distrie mit einen abgerundeten Desktop den man bei Windows system nicht erst seit gestern vermisst.

Möglichkeiten die bisher fand sind entweder Debian mit KDE 4.8 oder Chakra Linux, wobei in vergangenheit vor 3 Jahren auchmal eine Arch Installation hatte. Bei einen neuen versuch eine Arch Installtion  zu machen habe ich den alten Installer vermisst von damals. Zumindest ist etwas frickeliger geworden als damals ^^ Wobei das Problem eher darin besteht die SSD zu formatieren richtig.

Letztendes welche Distrie würdet ihr empfehlen und wie sind eure erfahrungen was Treiber angeht? Man liest ja generell oft AMD Treiber seien der letzte dreck was diese sache angeht. Ein Ubuntu/Mint möchte ich hingegen nicht haben, was aus erfahrung daran liegt das Ubuntu eine menge künstliche probleme erzeugt wenn an Pulseaudio und Flash denkt.

Nebenbei kann unter Linux besser sehen was Valve da zaubert mit Steam, und ich verprasse keine Kohle für das ein oder andere Game was wie manch eines, nur rumliegt weil man in den Moment weder Zeit noch lust hat darauf.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Probleme mit Flash wirst du in jeder Linux Distri haben. Mit Googles Flash Plugin und HTML5 ist das aber nicht so wichtig.

Würde dir wieder ein Arch Linux empfehlen, da du kein Ubuntu / Mint möchtest (Gute Entscheidung.  ). Allerdings würde ich dir nacktes Arch Linux nahelegen, sondern Manjaro Linux. Einfach den Installer durchgehen und du bist Fertig. Hast Sound, ne WM, schnelles System und Arch Linux.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Also die AMD Treiber sind eigentlich nicht grottig. Hatte unter Linux eigentlich noch gar keine Probleme mit Grafik Treibern. Und ich hatte Nvidia, AMD und Intel GPUs in Benutzung.
Die Performance des AMD Treibers ist grottig, ja.
Bei AMD und Nvidia gibts übrigens proprietäre und freie Treiber, bei Intel gibts aifaik nur den Freien bzw. der von Intel ist der Freie oder so irgendwie. 

XBMC gibts selbstverständlich auch für Linux, du kannst es auch als zu startende Oberfläche auswählen so dass direkt in XBMC gebootet wird.
Oder was war deine Frage im Bezug darauf?

Ich würde Debian nehmen, allerdings kenne ich Chakra Linux nicht, kann das also nicht wirklich beurteilen.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Debian als Desktop? No way.


----------



## rabe08 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*



Leandros schrieb:


> Debian als Desktop? No way.


 
Wieso? Läuft einwandfrei!


----------



## JPW (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Wieso? Läuft einwandfrei!


 
Nutze ich auch, seitdem Ubuntu seine Spyware eingebaut hat. 
Bin voll zufrieden. Ich empfehle den Mate Desktop, der ein Fork von Gnome 2 ist, dann muss man sich nicht mit sowas wie Unity oder Gnome 3 rumschlagen, was wie Win 8 Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Du nutzt mitunter 2 Jahre alte Packages. Das ist gut für Server systeme, welche um jeden Preis stabil sein müssen, aber nicht für Desktops.

Welchen Kernel nutzt das aktuelle Debuan nochmal?


----------



## Timsu (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Wozu gibt es denn Backports?


----------



## maikeru (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Nicht falsch verstehen, natürlich *kann* man debian auf dem Desktop nutzen.

Es gibt auch gute Gründe warum einige Personen dies machen, z.B. um das gleiche System zu nutzen, das man auch warten muss.
Oder wenn man auf eine ähnliche Basis wie seine Kunden setzen muss.
Oder Oder Oder

Mir als Arch User kommt es halt so vor ( persönliches Empfinden ) als ob man sich mit so einer Entscheidung selbst bestrafen würde.
Damit würde ich freiwillig auf so viele feine Dinge (z.B. Systemd ) verzichten.
Ich verstehe also die argumentation von Leandros, auch wenn ich denke da  sind einfach subjektive eindrücke sowie auch Emotionen im Spiel.


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Es gibt keine Backports für Kernel. 

Mit Debian beschneidet man mitunter seine Hardware selber.


----------



## blackout24 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Also die Treiber sind auf allen Distributionen gleich gut. Du kannst auch überall die neusten Treiber kriegen mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand. Bei Arch kriegst du sowieso den neusten und die neuen Catalyst Treiber sollen mittlerweile relativ gut sein. Um sicherzustellen, dass der Catalyst Treiber immer mit mit der Xorg Version und dem neusten Kernel kompatibel ist gibt es einige Helfer. Einfach mal das Wiki lesen. Für die HD 6xxx Karten soll mit Linux 3.12 der freie Treiber ungefähr gleich schnell sein wie catalyst.  
Mit Flash hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Ich hab mir Google Chrome installiert das hat sowieso sein eigenen Pepper API Flash Player, der sich auch für Chromium installieren lässt.

Die neue Arch Linux Installation ist wesentlich einfacher als die alten. Mit gdisk/fdisk eine SSD formatieren ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk. gdisk /dev/sda. Dann "o" drücken. Dann "n" drücken. "Enter" "Enter" "Enter" und schon hat man eine Partition, die sich über die gesamte SSD spannt und automatisch bei Sektor 2048 anfängt für das Alignment. Nun nur noch "w" und fertig. mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 und das Ding ist schon formatiert.

Für die Leute die nichts lernen wollen gibt's auch einfache Skipts. How to easily install Arch linux with the aui script [HD] - YouTube
Schneller geht's damit aber eigentlich nicht. Normale Arch Installation dauert so 15-20 Minuten von Hand.


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Ich rede von den Kernels. Gibt keinen 2.12 kernel für Debian.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

ich denke man kann einfach unterscheiden.
Wenn immer Aktuelle Software haben möchte und öfter mal an hw schraube ist Arch die beste wahl auch wenn man mal selbst hand anlegen darf.

Wenn ich möchte das die kiste einfach nur läuft und läuft dann ist debian beste wahl. Wobei da speziell an kleine firmen/Büro pcs denke oder den otto normal user den Software und Hardware eh wayne ist.


Ich selbst bevorzuge zumindest AKtuelle Pakete, wenn das nicht moeglich ist kann ich auch mit aelteren paketen leben.

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an eimen test auf der Strasse, wo man leute damals vor 4 jahren KDE 4 zeigte und die dachten das sei Windows.


----------



## blackout24 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> ich denke man kann einfach unterscheiden.
> Wenn immer Aktuelle Software haben möchte und öfter mal an hw schraube ist Arch die beste wahl auch wenn man mal selbst hand anlegen darf.
> 
> Wenn ich möchte das die kiste einfach nur läuft und läuft dann ist debian beste wahl. Wobei da speziell an kleine firmen/Büro pcs denke oder den otto normal user den Software und Hardware eh wayne ist.
> ...


 
Windows 7 or KDE 4? - YouTube


----------



## Dwayne1988 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Linux eine bessere alternative für...*

Genau die Umfrage meinte ich, damals wollte besseres machen als daddeln und kohle in win 7 stecken.
am ende hatte dennoch win 7 geholt da das daddeln fehlte und design fuer kde fand was gut aussieht und nutzbar war.


----------

